# 2 months since thyroid was removed



## allegiance (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, being "thyroidless" is beginning to take its gain. Whew, I did not know how hard the weight thing was going to be. I still feel 100% better than the years preceding the removal of my thyroid, however this weight issue is going to be my killer. I am still on .125 and praying that this doctor who has not called back is going to raise my dosage as I am almost out of meds. I had the blood work but do not know results.

I am running 3 to 6 miles at least 4 times a week, but my appetite is huge and my weight is telling me about it! It continues to go up and my stomach extends out. What has everyone else done about weight? I can't stop eating. My mother even commented on my appetite changes and it's not due to the added running! AND Does anyone have problems with their hands feeling cold? Is this due to low calcium? Hope someone is out there reading!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I have read where true hypos complain about weight gain. Medicals state that only 10 to 15 lb weight gain is due to hypo/thyroid, above that is due to thyroid. However, there are so many who complain about this issue.

I did RAI for Graves'. I have no more of a weight problem now than I had before being thyroid. I have always had a big appetite as well as being a cold person, with very cold hands and feet. I get so hungry I can't stand myself, and that is without the benefits of Graves' weight loss pre treatment.
I do watch what I eat for I am a lacto-ovo, low to med. glycemic/carbo, vegetarian. I do gain about 5 to 10 winter pounds from all the holiday deserts if I don't watch myself. Although I have heard that the body automatically puts on 5 to 10 pounds during winters to keep the body warm...but I am still cold. So when spring comes around I work a little harder losing the extra weight to get prepared for summer. Actually I change winter eating to summer eating or summer eating to winter eating. Summer being little less consumption and raw. I hate exercising, so foods has to do it for me or less thereof. I do work around the yard, stack my own fire wood (3 cords), and summers I do love my water activities.

So I don't know what to tell you or how to direct you. Once your body gets use to all of what is going on with it and you are at your correct levels, you might lose some weight and normalize out but probaly not enough to make you happy. So, You are going to have to watch your eating. Cut calories and eat protein. Protein cuts hunger. Eat 6 little meals a day instead of 3. Cut the 3 into 6 meals. You can just about eat 24/7 with low calorie and low carbo foods and proteins - but watch the cholesterol.

Good luck


----------



## sparker (Dec 25, 2007)

when do your hands get cold? I've had cold hands and feet forever - but it is due to Raynaud disease (spelling) which is one of the many autoimmune diseases. I only get it when my hands or feet are exposed to the cold (winter, washing dishes with cold water etc).


----------



## allegiance (Mar 19, 2008)

Regarding hands and feet getting cold: This use to happen before my thyroid was removed. Just in the past week, my hands have been freezing and painful. My bottom lip felt numb and my face tingled like it was cold. I upped the calcium and by night things were better. I went to bed with socks, flannel pants and long sleeve shirt even though it was warm out. 
Today my tips of my fingers are tingling. 
Oh well, all in all, I feel better. I didn't get to run yesterday because I was feeling so bad. I hope to make up for it today! Have a great one!


----------

